# Coolwater NJ invades Canada! CW Cruise to Eurokracy - departing June 28, 2013



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

Like many esteemed explorers before us, Coolwater has paved new paths to car shows far and wide to link up with our like-minded, car-crazy brethren. We've cruised to shows across the tri-state, the mid-atlantic, and made the trek down to SoWo in Georgia the past three years.

Now in 2013, it's time to step up our cruise game. Join us as we go international on an epic journey to Eurokracy, Canada's finest European car show, held at Napierville Dragway in Montreal. The show itself will take place on Saturday, June 29, 2013 - for more info, check out their website here: http://www.eurokracy.com/

*The Cruise*
*Date:* Friday, June 28th at 5am
*Meet spot:*Applebee's/McDonald's parking lot in Bridgewater, NJ
640 Promenade Blvd, Bridgewater, NJ
*Departing:* 6am sharp
*Cruise route:* 287N to 87N, and onward to Canada!

If you're north of Bridgewater and would like to link up with us along the way, post here or PM me. We'll be working out gas stops and posting more details as the date nears.

*Reminders*

Gas up before you go!
Bring walkie talkies and extra batteries
BRING YOUR PASSPORT. Check NOW to make sure yours hasn't expired, and get on that paperwork NOW if that's the case.
Book your hotel!! CW will be staying closer to the city / night life at the Novotel Hotel.
If you have a criminal record, you may not be allowed into Canada. Check out this website to determine your eligibility.


*Quick Links*
Event on Facebook: click here
Show registration page - *registration closes June 15, 2013!*: click here
Tristate region thread: click here
New England region thread: click here


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

:thumbup:

and dont forget to buy your show tickets!!


----------



## CwVwC (Aug 18, 2002)

Coolwater baby!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

let us know how many people you get so we can plan accordingly for the pre-party and get you all into the club on the Friday night


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup: we'll get you an RSVP # based on the Facebook event.. there are always last-minute additions so we'll try our best  :beer:


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

cant wait


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

:wave:

Maya are you all booked at the Novotel already?


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

Ill be joining you guys, can't wait.


----------



## jettagls03 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Eurokracy*

I'm wondering about the pre-party, I will be heading up with a group in VT but need more info because some people aren't sure if they want to stay till morning or drive back. Its only 1hr 30mins from Burlington VT.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

Pre-Party is at Boa Vista. We've got a good portion of the place including the rooftop terraces for us. The reason I need to know how many are coming in advance is so I can get adequate guestlist to get you in for free.

http://boavista.ca/

Please Note: baseball hats won't get you in the club, neither will shorts (security reasons). a regular t-shirt and jeans with running shoes is fine enough dress code.


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Please Note: baseball hats won't get you in the clu


You better tell Kia that! :laugh: Rick, how far is this club from our hotel? Just curious..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

07silverbullet said:


> You better tell Kia that! :laugh: Rick, how far is this club from our hotel? Just curious..


about 20 minutes east of the hotel. your hotel is next to a shopping mall & in the suburban area of Montreal.


----------



## ne3ek (Jan 28, 2006)

Rick what hotel should I book to be near the bar? How far is the track from the night scene?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

ne3ek said:


> Rick what hotel should I book to be near the bar? How far is the track from the night scene?


any brand name hotel downtown is pretty solid. the track is about 30 minutes south of downtown montreal.


----------

